# Canadian Plumbing Code CCC Animation



## Dougreid (Jan 11, 2011)

Fellow instructor Fred Bretzke created this teaser video for 4th yr SAIT Calgary Canada students. CHECK IT OUT!!!


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome Doug. I hope you are teaching gas for 4th year. Hopefully see you in May.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Dougreid said:


> Fellow instructor Fred Bretzke created this teaser video for 4th yr SAIT Calgary Canada students. CHECK IT OUT!!! YouTube - PLUMBING....4TH YEAR SAIT SPECIAL APPS PROJECT


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________
"I believe human-beings and fist can co-exist peacefully....."


----------

